# Unicorn in oils :)



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

A long-maned unicorn foal..or yearling..or whatever x)

First the sketc, then the ground paint, and then the finished piece  Took about 2.5 hours.

Oils are both easier and harder thab photoshop..I definetly need more practice, and patiense, but i's way easier to get a nice texture and look to it...
I'm half-happy with this piece. It's a bit boring.. maybe I could add more light when it's dry.. conformation and so on isn't great either. I've added blure and red in the shadows to get them deeper, but not goos enough..
It'll do to hang above my bed at least


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

wow, that's awesome!


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks 

It's my first oil-painting of a horse with the whole body in it. And I've only done one or perhaps two acrylic paintings with the full body..
Maybe 10 paintings all-in-all, both oil and acrylic counted.. soI have room for more practice


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

The head seems a little out of proportion to the body, but only after you added the mane. Wonder why that is...


----------



## darkrapidash (Jun 27, 2009)

That's beautiful! Thanks for sharing the pictures from BEFORE it was finished, lol. Interesting to see how it all comes together.
The head does look a little big, though, but I think it might just be an issue of colors and contrasting. In the end, it looks really great!


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

Wow! That's SO good! I can't paint to save my life . . . but I can draw . . . kinda  lol. The mane and tail look amazing.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks! 

The head is a bit big. Think of it as a foal and it'll be alright x)

I think I'll add more light and so on tomorrow.. just might see what I can do about the head too.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I love unicorns and you are amazing O.O


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

I added some more light and more red in the shadows and stuff.. and photographed n daylight


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

hm..noticed I have some brush-strokes to blend..


----------



## darkrapidash (Jun 27, 2009)

It looks even better :O I think lightening the forelegs really helped bring the head back into proportion. Great job!


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

yayness ^^


----------



## InspiredByHorses (Jul 19, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

that is amazing!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

whoa!!!!! thats amazing!!!!!! youre lucky you have LOADS of talent!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

I love that this isn't another white unicorn. Very interesting. You did a great job, and as far as the head/proportion thing - you could look at it as a pony rather than a foal, and it's perfect. lol!


----------

